# linux emulation gentoo_dist_stage3



## casualX (May 6, 2012)

I actually installed emulators/linux_dist-gentoo-stage3. *A*fter install I added the 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to rc.conf. *T*hen *I* created the directories for /proc and /dev on the gentoo-root.

*M*y /etc/fstab now looks like this:


```
linproc /usr/local/gentoo-stage3/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
linsysfs /usr/local/gentoo-stage3/sys linsysfs rw 0 0
devfs /usr/local/gentoo-stage3/dev devfs rw 0 0
```

So I went to emerge portage but I get the following errors:


```
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1103: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  c2pread, c2pwrite = _create_pipe()
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1162: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  errpipe_read, errpipe_write = _create_pipe()

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49
 * portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1103: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  c2pread, c2pwrite = _create_pipe()
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1162: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  errpipe_read, errpipe_write = _create_pipe()
>>> Unpacking source...
>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/work
tar: portage-2.1.10.49/ChangeLog: Cannot utime: Bad file descriptor
tar: portage-2.1.10.49/man/fixpackages.1: Cannot utime: Bad file descriptor
tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

#the list is big but still the same failure

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49 failed (unpack phase):
 *   failure unpacking portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2
 *
 * Call stack:
 *               ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_unpack
 *             environment, line 4754:  Called _eapi0_src_unpack
 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  530:  Called unpack 'portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2'
 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  312:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2 -d'
 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  282:  Called assert_sigpipe_ok 'failure unpacking portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2'
 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   37:  Called die
 * The specific snippet of code:
 *              [[ $x -ne 0 && $x -ne ${PORTAGE_SIGPIPE_STATUS:-141} ]] && die "$@"
 *
 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49',
 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49'.
 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/temp/build.log'.
 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/temp/environment'.
 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/work/portage-2.1.10.49'
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1103: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  c2pread, c2pwrite = _create_pipe()
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1162: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  errpipe_read, errpipe_write = _create_pipe()
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1103: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  c2pread, c2pwrite = _create_pipe()
/usr/lib/python3.2/subprocess.py:1162: RuntimeWarning: pipe2 set errno ENOSYS; falling back to non-atomic pipe+fcntl.
  errpipe_read, errpipe_write = _create_pipe()

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49 failed (unpack phase):
 *   failure unpacking portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2
 *
 * Call stack:
 *               ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_unpack
 *             environment, line 4754:  Called _eapi0_src_unpack
 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  530:  Called unpack 'portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2'
 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  312:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2 -d'
 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  282:  Called assert_sigpipe_ok 'failure unpacking portage-2.1.10.49.tar.bz2'
 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   37:  Called die
 * The specific snippet of code:
 *              [[ $x -ne 0 && $x -ne ${PORTAGE_SIGPIPE_STATUS:-141} ]] && die "$@"
 *
 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49',
 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49'.
 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/temp/build.log'.
 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/temp/environment'.
 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.49/work/portage-2.1.10.49'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

*C*an you help me fix this please?


----------

